# In need of advice- Auratus Tadpole



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

This morning, while on my way out the door, I noticed my male auratus on the glass. They almost never do that, so I went to take a picture. As I got closer, I realized he was carrying another tadpole. The auratus have only one bromeliad in their vivarium and it's currently occupied. Worried that the male might put the tadpole with its larger sibling, I placed a one of those plastic close replica bromeliads into the vivarium. As it's a very new addition, I'm concerned the male might not put the tadpole there, and there aren't really any other water sources in the vivarium.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

use film canisters or small condiment cups 2oz. add some water.
Check this thread out too
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/81465-bromeliads-vs-film-canisters.html


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Also, keep in mind that auratus don't feed their tadpoles. In the wild they typically deposit them in larger pools where there is plenty of food. You might consider removing the tads and rearing them in containers.

Black Jungle has a great video series on breeding and raising dart frogs. This is a link to one video in the series:






Josh's Frogs also has a video on tadpole care:


----------

